# 12 reasons for havingan affair



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

TRACEY COX's top 12 reasons why you're having an affair | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

There's only one reason. Selfishness.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

So much cheater script in that article, written by pretty immoral people. Unfortunately, it's people like these who are damaging or destroying the institution of marriage. I know many people who stay single because of the growing number of people who feel that way.

Like for example, after a hard working life, you deserve a 'treat' ? Really ? WTF !!


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

12 reasons for having a divorce should be the name of the article.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Lack of empathy


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Interesting.

Well that's a great unburdening for the betrayed.

Because they have all these "reasons" for having an affair.

Us betrayed need only one reason to get rid of them.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

How many reasons are there for not having an affair. How many excuses are there. How many lies are there about fidelity?

...none - or maybe there are an infinite number of reasons for fidelity.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

It's just sickening the way that author so nonchalantly attempts to minimize the impact of affairs; as if they were just another magazine self improvement topic.

What's next? 10 ways to reduce your homicidal tendencies?


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

In the 2nd pic, isn't that "Tracey" getting "buttoned up" in the bed?

I guess she writes from experience?


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

badmemory said:


> It's just sickening the way that author so nonchalantly attempts to minimize the impact of affairs; as if they were just another magazine self improvement topic.
> 
> What's next? 10 ways to reduce your homicidal tendencies?


Agreed...these articles often come across this way.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

12 excuses for burning down your families life......

brilliant. 

Should have been called...."You are an as* h*le if......"


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> There's only one reason. Selfishness.


Good point. All those "needs" for more attention and compliments really fit into this category.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

RWB said:


> In the 2nd pic, isn't that "Tracey" getting "buttoned up" in the bed?
> 
> I guess she writes from experience?


*Well, unlike shagging, it's seemingly just so much easier getting buttoned-up while in a standing position, isn't it?

Hell, maybe they did it standing up! That way, when she gets back home, she can look her her old man in the eyes and tell him that she never "got laid" by anybody!*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> There's only one reason. Selfishness.


Yep a one word article "selfishness followed "by 12 bs excuses we will use instead :smthumbup:


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

Agree with BetrayedDad. Pure selfishness....


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

People get paid to write this? Really? What's next, 12 ways the sun is hot? I saw absolutely nothing of value in this article and nothing I haven't figured out already from reading here.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

I really hate articles like this. Completely disregards marriage and what the BS's go through.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Should be retitled "12 reasons why you should have never gotten married".


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

I honestly feel sick after reading that.
I really hope some psycho gets to this b*tch.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*A Cake-Eaters Paradise!*


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

It actually reminds me, there is a whole section dedicated to cheaters and helping/how to cheat on reddit. I about threw up when I saw that.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

altawa said:


> It actually reminds me, there is a whole section dedicated to cheaters and helping/how to cheat on reddit. I about threw up when I saw that.


Hell, that's nothing. You should've seen the DC website and message boards before the owner grew a conscience and tanked it.

If Reddit 'about' made you throw up, then that one would've sent you into full scaled chunk blowing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

3putt said:


> Hell, that's nothing. You should've seen the DC website and message boards before the owner grew a conscience and tanked it.
> 
> If Reddit 'about' made you throw up, then that one would've sent you into full scaled chunk blowing.


*I can heartily attest to you that my good friend, 3putt, ain't lying!*


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

poida said:


> I honestly feel sick after reading that.
> I really hope some psycho gets to this b*tch.


Well, don't know if I'd go that far. Lets just say I hope someone breaks her heart and she is beside herself for months.

But that probably wouldn't happen as someone like her doesn't have a heart to break and will just move on to her next victim.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm making a new twelve. Now how does one become a HuffPost writer?


You’re cowardly – you avoid conflict instead of addressing it, you seek solace in escapism

You’re dishonest – you deny and conceal your wrongdoing to evade consequences or punishment

You’re selfish – you put your own desires above the needs of others, even your dependants

You lack integrity – personal honour, keeping promises and obeying rules aren’t important to you

You’re disrespectful – you place no value on the needs or perspectives of others

You’re lazy – you expect others to do the work to solve your own problems

You’re impulsive – you are unable to delay gratification or think of future consequences, you have no self-control and can't resist temptation

You lack self-reliance – you are unwilling to look after yourself or be independent or alone

You’re greedy – you want more than your fair share, you want reciprocation for anything you do give

You’re irresponsible – you blame others for your own shortcomings instead of making amends

You’re close-minded – you have no self-awareness, you are not introspective, you can't handle criticism, you refuse to change or adapt

You lack empathy – the emotions and suffering of others aren't relevant to you and don't impact your decisions


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

vellocet said:


> Well, don't know if I'd go that far. Lets just say I hope someone breaks her heart and she is beside herself for months.
> 
> But that probably wouldn't happen as *someone like her doesn't have a heart to break and will just move on to her next victim*.


Bingo! You with a hot chicken.!!!


----------

